# St Andrews State Park pier



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

I will be at St Andrews State Park in Panama City Beach tomorrow through the weekend. It is a multi-family trip so I will not have much fishing time but thought maybe I could fish late nights after the kids are in bed, say 10PM-midnight. I'd like to try pier fishing. I've heard Spanish and flounder are present and October should be Pompano time all of which I have surf fished for in the AM but what might I target from the Gulf side pier at night (or possibly at dawn)? And with what bait or artificial? Thanks


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

If it were me I would be at Dan Russell or county Peir at day light catching kings and Spanish maybe sail fish or mahi or tuna if it's not blown out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

It's possible my only opportunity on this trip will be 10PM-midnight at the gulf pier inside the park. What's likely at night? Thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You've got a good shot at some very large bull reds fishing from that pier at night. I've done fairly well there on multiple occasions. Fairly good chance at catching some bluefish too. I would use any fresh cut bait you can get.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

fredchiesa said:


> It's possible my only opportunity on this trip will be 10PM-midnight at the gulf pier inside the park. What's likely at night? Thanks




Catfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

